# Crazy Rp anybody?



## RemedyBlaze (May 5, 2016)

I have a crazy RP idea, kinda dark and weird I am sure to some people, but basically an evil cat girl vs. a mouse girl or guy hero and other mice who want to get revenge for her evil and slay her! 

SO if anybody would be interested in playing it that would be awesome!  

Idk much about RP'ing either, kinda new to it, but I think it would be fun! 

Here is my FA account, reply or message me if you are interested! 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/remedyblaze/


----------

